# Zimo - Setting smoke CVs



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I am having an issue programming the 24v smoke for my Zimo MX645p22 with ADAPLU50.

For CVs 137, 138 and 139, I am using 150, 200 and 255 respectively. But the voltage does not change appreciably. Stays right around 22v. Is there another CV which enables these CVs? 

Also, is there a way to turn down the volume? I tried changing settings on CV395 but the volume doesn’t seem to change. Usually, I set this at about 100 on my other locos but its not doing anything.

Happy New Year
Dan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

See if the "smoke unit setup" section helps (scroll down)






Zimo decoder tips


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





Greg


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

Volume: 
CV395 is max volume, I set mine to 160.
CV396 is function key (I use 27) for volume down/decrease
CV397 is function key (I use 28) for volume up/increase.

Smoke:
CV137 is idle smoke heat
CV138 is smoke run heat
CV 139 is accelerate/heavy load smoke.

CV 351 to 355 control the fan
351 Rotating speed fan while cruising (only diesel)
352 Start fan speed or 2nd fan control
353 Switch time off for smoke
354 Chuff sound frequency when driving slowly...
Only in combination with CV #267 (steam chuff
frequency)!
355 Fan speed at standstill

And CV ?? =72 for steam and 80 for diesel the ?? is cv address for smoke type to turn on, I use CV 6 and enter CV address 132 with the 72 or 80 depending on whether steam or diesel in address

Sometimes it is easier to read the cvliste_5.2021_EN.pdf manual at Zimo as this manual is in numerical number format and then to the decoder manual for more specific info via feature chapters.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan you gave me smoke type 160, i.e. CV160-72...

Is there a list of "smoke types"?

Greg


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

CV 266 was the volume control max from the older firwware in the decoders I set this to 160 as speakers will start sounding bad with higher numbers. This will still work as long as CV 395 is 0. Now the newer firmware allows volume changing while running engines with CV 395, 396, 397.

Smoke type is 72 for steam and 80 for diesel, and the correct number has to be placed in the CV 127-132 range for smoke type. Which address is dependent on which CV from the range of (35-40) activates the smoke unit. 
CV 35 (F1) needs CV 127 set for smoke type 72 or 80. 
CV 36 (F2) needs CV 128 set for smoke type 72 or 80.
CV 40 (F6) needs CV 132 set for smoke type 72 or 80.

Why 2 different numbers for steam vs diesel? 72 activates the on-off chuff circuits, 80 gives continuous smoke.

This may sound a little confusing when you first see it but it gives the Zimo decoder a lot of flexibility.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan, my notes from a previous conversation with you had CV160 set to 72 or 80...

I must have typed stuff down wrong...


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you both. I will try to test these this weekend. I am thinking I need to check CV40 as smoke on/off are on F6 and CV132 for Steam72 and CVs354 and 355. I am not using a fan unit but it might still affect the smoke output. 
As well as CV266 and 395-397 for the sound.


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

If you program cv 395 though 397 then the contents of 366 do not matter!!


----------

